# Torn



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello all,

As many of you will or have realized, I am new to this site. I have been interested in getting a hedgehog for the past year and a half or so. I have been researching forever and was delighted when my roommate agreed to get one a month ago. I contacted a local breeder and began collecting supplies from various places: a 2 x 2 cage, a silent spinner wheel, liners etc.

As I went about obsessively gathering all this, I began to really think about the cage set up and caring for the animal I would treat as my child. And the little seeds of doubt began to grow in my mind. I live in a college dorm. I live in a college dorm that DOES allow pets, up to small guinea pigs. Now, the college demands that all animals be kept in a tank that was no bigger than 10 gallons, which we ALL know is blasphemous, and I know many people who keep hamsters in wire cages. So I felt it would be find to get a proper cage. But then I got to thinking about, if the RA's saw and demanded we change the cage, who could I give my hedgie away to? (I would NEVER EVER subject a hedgie to those living conditions). Then I got thinking about the heating situation, How could I make sure to keep my baby's cage the right temp when heat emitters aren't allowed? (But heated rocks are! WTF?) And finally, my roommate is up until late and keeps a light on, NOT good for the hedgie's sensative need for light cycles. Not to mention, limited access to getting off campus to an exotic vet when you are a freshman with no car.

So finally, three days ago, after giving it much thought, I decided that it would not be fair to my future baby to bring it in to a situation where there are so many "What-ifs". When I told my roommate, she yelled at me, saying she never wanted one. (That was odd...) SO I contacted my breeder and let them know that I was withdrawing my reservation.

I am confident that I made the right decision. But I am devastated. I honestly feel like part of my destiny is to be a hedgie mom.... I tend to spend a great deal of my free time on this forum, reading the topics and looking at rescues and available babies on various breeder sites... I know I will have one, one day but the wait is hard. I did the right thing, right?


----------



## lane_m (May 20, 2009)

You definitely did the right thing


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

lane_m said:


> You definitely did the right thing


Ditto


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

College isn't forever. When you are finished you will be able to get a hedgehog and you will make a GREAT hedgie mom as you have proven that your first priority is the welfare of your hedgehog. I applaud you for carefully thinking this through and choosing the best option for the hedgehog.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

As Nancy said, college isn't forever. Have you given any thought to getting an apartment instead of living in the dorms once you become a sophomore? I know that a lot of colleges demand that non-local freshmen live in the dorms but they don't usually have any rules about the older students.

I lived in the college dorms my first year at college. *shudders* It was the worst experience of my life. Living on my own, even with bad roommates, was 10 times better than the dorms.


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

Bengall77 said:


> As Nancy said, college isn't forever. Have you given any thought to getting an apartment instead of living in the dorms once you become a sophomore? I know that a lot of colleges demand that non-local freshmen live in the dorms but they don't usually have any rules about the older students.
> 
> I lived in the college dorms my first year at college. *shudders* It was the worst experience of my life. Living on my own, even with bad roommates, was 10 times better than the dorms.


Well, we are guaranteed housing for our freshman and sophomore years and the upperclassmen (Sophomore and up) housing, for the most part is pretty decent. They just built two brand new Apartment buildings for seniors and Juniors and Sophomores can live in the townhouses among other places. SO I am not to worried about the housing be MUCH better in the years to come. Freshmen always get the crappiest dorms. My life will also be easier once I can have my car on campus.

Thank you for the encouragement everyone!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Aw  

You definately did the right thing, as soon as you're more settled out of college you will be able to bring a hedgie into your life and give her the right care for her needs and the right environment, but the decision you made shows me that you'll make a great hedgie mom when you finally get one. You've already put the hedgies needs before your own wanting, and that shows great potential  

Just read up load on them until you get one in a few years and you'll be even more prepared and excited then.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Waiting is really hard. When I was choosing a University I considered the fact that I would not want to go four years without a pet so I had to go somewhere where I could live at home or rent an apartment. Despite this consideration it's still unrealistic to have pets like dogs and cats as they tend to be more expensive and take more time. I've contented myself with a variety of small animals but I miss having a dog especially but I won't be able to get one for at least another two years. It's so hard to contain myself when I see people playing with their dogs and when they bring new puppies into the store where I work. So although I do have a hedgehog right now I know how you feel about waiting. 

It will happen for you and when it does you will be so happy that you waited.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I just wanted to say kudos to you for putting the well being of an animal over what you want.

Other than the animals that show up on our doorstep needing a home, I have always waited. Our dogs and cat were easy to "sneak in" because they were rescues that got dumped on us because their owners didn't want them. But everything else, I had to wait...And in the end, the wait is well worth it. Because you can prepare and learn so much more.


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Kudos to you being able to make this realistic decision. Like everyone said college isn't forever. One day you'll be working and living on your own and be able to have hedgie and care for him and spoil him. Plus you can re search and learn more. I did extensive reseach, but still found out some of it wasn't good (I tought ZooZone cages where the best and Silent Spinner where fine... not really)


----------

